# Attention UK Reptile Keepers



## PremierPythons (Dec 18, 2007)

Hello Everyone,

It's been a good few months since I've posted on the RFUK forum. My name's Andrew and I'm located in Australia. I have a website at PremierPythons.com - Home

From July to November I will be in the UK and would love to make contact with some breeders/keepers. As we can only keep native species in Australia, I am excited to be able to see some exotic species. I am also interested very much in seeing how people keep Australian snake and lizard species as well as some of the morphs/colour variants you guys have over here. Hopefully too I can share with you some of the info I've gained over the years from keeping Australian reptiles. 

Just as a guide, here's some of the species we keep: Tiliqua scincoides, Nephrurus amyae, Nephrurus asper, Nephrurus levis levis, Nephrurus levis pilbarensis, Nephrurus levis occidentalis, Diplodactylus tesselatus, Diplodactylus steindachneri, Ctenophorus nuchalis, Chlamydosaurus kingii, Pogona vitticeps, Hypsilurus boydii, Hypsilurus spinipes, Morelia bredli, Morelia spilota metcalfei, Morelia spilota variegata (Albino), Antaresia stimsoni, Antaresia maculosa, Aspidites ramsayi, Morelia viridis & Morelia carinata.

I will be staying in the Midlands (Leicestershire) for the duration of my stay. If there are any keepers/breeders out there at all that would be kind enough to share their animals/set-ups with me I'd be forever grateful. If anyone would like to talk to me about meeting up please email me at [email protected]

Best Wishes,
Andrew


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

we're not too far from leics, you'd be welcome to have a poke around our lot.

[email protected]


----------



## PremierPythons (Dec 18, 2007)

That would be really kind of you Mason. I will get in contact with you while I'm in the UK!


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

Id suggest e-mailing Dave at scales+ tails in leicester(google!).Hes got a great set-up,has bred lots of species and is a nice guy also.


----------



## PremierPythons (Dec 18, 2007)

Yep I've already contacted Scales & Tails mate - I've heard the set-up is good there. Thanks for the heads up though!


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

Not the most amazing collection but you can see mine mate. Seeing as your a guest over here maybe we could organise taking you around some rep shops in the midlands there are some decent ones.


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

Could also try Mark o Shea at west midlands safari park,no idea how receptive hed be but worth a go.


----------



## arkreptiles (Sep 26, 2007)

You're more than welcome to ours while here (Leopard Gecko's and Royals etc). As Berber said MArk O'Shea is based at West Mids Safari Park so worthwhile speaking to him - probably best via the West Midlands IHS (can provide info).

Also can put you in touch with John Berry (pythons, Boas) who will be UK resident for a while!!


----------



## PremierPythons (Dec 18, 2007)

skimsa said:


> Not the most amazing collection but you can see mine mate. Seeing as your a guest over here maybe we could organise taking you around some rep shops in the midlands there are some decent ones.


Hi Skimsa,

What reptile stores in the Midlands do you recommend!? I've heard about Scales & Tails in Leicestershire & the Northampton Reptile Centre. Is there any others that you would recommend?

Premier Pythons


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

Loads Jurasic Arc, Carl could talk about snakes all day. Shropshire exotics has a good collection. Theres one on slade road in birmingham (I forget the name) its big but the staff are terrible, I wouldnt recommend them but they do have nice animals. And nottingham has more rep shops than anywhere it seems like.

Also there the I.H.S groups in nottingham and west midlands. Plus the Safari Park, so a fair few rep attractions


----------

